# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  گم شدن مدارک ثبت نام کنکور

## Zanbagh

سلام
دوستان عزیز من همه ی مدارکمو که مربوط به ثبت نام کنکور بوده و ...بین جزوه ی دیفرانسیلم بوده
که احتما میدم توی یکی ازین 3 مکان جا گذاشته باشم
اگه اولی باشه که خوبه
اگه2تای بعدی باشن؟؟؟چی میشه؟
داخل مدرسهایستگاه اتوبوس!اتوبوس! 
من چیکار کنم واقعا؟ :Y (668):  :Y (461): خواهشا نگین عجب آدم بی فکری بوده
و همچنین چون رفته بودم کافی نت خودم هیچ اطلاعاتی توی سیستم ندارم

----------


## bahar@

> سلام
> دوستان عزیز من همه ی مدارکمو که مربوط به ثبت نام کنکور بوده و ...بین جزوه ی دیفرانسیلم بوده
> که احتما میدم توی یکی ازین 3 مکان جا گذاشته باشم
> اگه اولی باشه که خوبه
> اگه2تای بعدی باشن؟؟؟چی میشه؟
> داخل مدرسهایستگاه اتوبوس!اتوبوس! 
> من چیکار کنم واقعا؟خواهشا نگین عجب آدم بی فکری بوده
> و همچنین چون رفته بودم کافی نت خودم هیچ اطلاعاتی توی سیستم ندارم


سلام 

شما هنگام خرید سریال شماره پیگری رو نوشتی ؟

----------


## bahar@

شما دو راه دارین 
1. اگر شما پیگیری که هنگام خرید سریال رو داری برو به قسمت خرید سریال و روی مشاهده ی مشخصات سریال و با وارد کردن نام و نام خانوادگی و شماره پیگیری و.. چیزای که هنگام خرید دادی و شماره سریال رو بردار و بعد برو قسمت ویرایش و با وارد کردن شماره سریال و کد ملی و ... وارد اطلاعات ثبت نامیت شو و پرینت بگیر 

2. اگر شماره پیگیری رو نداری می تونی از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش استفاده کنی تا برات شماره پروند و پیگیری رو برات بفرستن و بعد وارد ویرایش و از اطلاعات ثبت نامیت پرینت بگیر 
اینم لینک  :   NOET

----------


## Zanbagh

منم دقیقا چون اطلاعاتی رو ندارم
بنا ب گفته ی دوستان درخواست دادم توی همون سایت سازمان سنجش

----------


## kourosh35

> سلام
> دوستان عزیز من همه ی مدارکمو که مربوط به ثبت نام کنکور بوده و ...بین جزوه ی دیفرانسیلم بوده
> که احتما میدم توی یکی ازین 3 مکان جا گذاشته باشم
> اگه اولی باشه که خوبه
> اگه2تای بعدی باشن؟؟؟چی میشه؟
> داخل مدرسهایستگاه اتوبوس!اتوبوس! 
> من چیکار کنم واقعا؟خواهشا نگین عجب آدم بی فکری بوده
> و همچنین چون رفته بودم کافی نت خودم هیچ اطلاعاتی توی سیستم ندارم


اینجا رو هم ببینید:
سامانه مدیریّت اطّلاعات اشیا و مدارک پیدا شده-شرکت پست.

----------


## Zanbagh

هيچ موردي يافت نشد

آه

----------


## mahsa20

نگران نباش درست میشه..
اگه پیدا نکردی برو کافی نت..

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

وقتی کارت رو خریدی پیامش رو گوشیت اومده حتما 
واقعا کد سریال کارتتو نداری؟:yahoo (2):
زنگ بزن مستقیم باسازمان سنجش صحبت کن

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام
> دوستان عزیز من همه ی مدارکمو که مربوط به ثبت نام کنکور بوده و ...بین جزوه ی دیفرانسیلم بوده
> که احتما میدم توی یکی ازین 3 مکان جا گذاشته باشم
> اگه اولی باشه که خوبه
> اگه2تای بعدی باشن؟؟؟چی میشه؟
> داخل مدرسهایستگاه اتوبوس!اتوبوس!
> من چیکار کنم واقعا؟خواهشا نگین عجب آدم بی فکری بوده
> و همچنین چون رفته بودم کافی نت خودم هیچ اطلاعاتی توی سیستم ندارم


فکر کنم موقع گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه امکان ورود با اطلاعاتی که تو شناسنامت هم هست باشه
که اگر باشه میتونی اون موقع همه ی اطلاعاتتو بنویسی دوباره
تا اون موقع هم نیازی بهشون نداری

----------


## saeid_NRT

لطفا اگه نتیجه گرفتید از سنجش یا به هر طریق دیگه تونستید اطلاعاتتون رو بدست بیارید به ما هم اطلاع بدید. شاید برای ما هم اتفاق بیوفتد!

----------


## ali_s9412

همونطور که دوستمون گفتن موقع خرید سریال ثبت نام ، سریال برات اس ام اس میشه
اگه سریالو داری می تونی بری اینجا ثبت نام های تحصیلی آزمون سراسری سال 1393
بعد همه مشخصاتت رو دوباره پرینت بگیری

----------

